# Single Tubes & 3/8 Steel



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*L to R - 1842 amber, 2040 green, 1745 red. A little slow but good for target shooting without fatigue, snapping tendons, or herniating oneself.*


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Nice. I love single tubes.

Those 1842's can really sling some 5/16" steel, too.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*A recent email from Dankung touts 2 upgraded tubes. Especially looking forward to trying the new 1632.*

Dear user,

I am so excited to annonce that we've released 2 new editions of bands, the PREMIUM 1745 and New 1632 Red.

We are confident they are the best slingshot bands in world. You are welcome to have a try.
2019 New Premium 1745

The 2019 new edition is released on Oct 28,2019. Better elastic, more consistent and faster. Users will be surprised when compared to previous edition or other brands' tube band.
And more surprise will be found with the weather getting cold.
https://www.dankung.com/Gcontent/10-meters-special-rubber-tubing-slingshot-yellow-red-1632_1410

Regards,
Davis


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Just when you thought they couldn't get any better! Good to hear that people are always working to improve bands and tubes. 
Since it got cold I've been forced to go to a lighter setup and drop down from 7/16 to 3/8. Old bones ya know?
Hope you're doing well my friend.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Yep, I know all about those bones ... physical health is a v e r y slow drip, drip. Mentally, kings and presidents still seek my advice. Sure.*

*Stay happy friend.*


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *A recent email from Dankung touts 2 upgraded tubes. Especially looking forward to trying the new 1632.*
> 
> Dear user,
> 
> ...


I just ordered some 1745 and 1842 last week. Now that winter is upon us I'm interested in how well the new formulation works out ;- )

wll


----------

